# Re rigging a curtain



## domiii (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if the is the right forum for this question but here goes.

The rope in our main curtain is worn and needs replacing. What kind of rope should I use?

Can I buy it locally or should I order special rope.

Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 14, 2008)

domiii said:


> ...Can I buy it locally or should I order special rope...


Hard to answer that since we don't know where you are. Do a Google search on the following companies: Sapsis Rigging, JR Clancy, Rose Brand, I. Weiss, and others. Use the CB search engine to look for "traveller rigging." Don't forget the backpans. Check your local yellow pages under "Wire and Rope." Befriend your local theatrical supply house (yellow pages under "theatrical equipment."


----------



## domiii (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a small curtain 9 feet high by about 22 feet in width bi-parting. Looks like they used regular cotton rope to rig it the last time.

Checked CB search and came up with nothing. Most posts were about rigging other things or special curtians.


----------



## bobgaggle (Feb 14, 2008)

if you know how to splice a rope, and have pullies wide enough to accept the splice, I'd think that any rope can work, provided it doesn't stretch too much and is comfy on your hands


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 14, 2008)

bobgaggle said:


> if you know how to splice a rope, and have pullies wide enough to accept the splice, I'd think that any rope can work, provided it doesn't stretch too much and is comfy on your hands


There is no splicing needed to rig a curtain, you just tie to master carriers so that you can move in both directions.


----------



## Footer (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep.... a constant loop with nothing to grab will just give you that... a constant loop that moves nothing...

Look on your curtains and see who installed them... there SHOULD BE fireproofing tags on them that says who made them, call them.


----------



## domiii (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a fireproofing company spray all the curtians in the playhouse that are not inerently fireproof.

I just want to know what types of rope to stay away from re-rigging is not a problem. I can see how that is done


----------



## avkid (Feb 15, 2008)

This looks like it may be what you need:
http://www.jrclancy.com/catalog_stageset_main.htm


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 15, 2008)

With a minimum order of 600' and a min. diameter of 5/8", that is definitely NOT the proper rope for a 9'H x 22'W traveller. 

If they "just used cotton rope" before and it needs replacing, would buying a better quality of rope be more cost-effective? Possibly Iweiss:

Wire Center Rope, Cotton, 1/2" diam. White, Galvanized Wire Center, WLL = 236 lbs 
Used on tracks when moving scenery or maintaining spikes. 
$530.00 / Spool (1000' spools) 
$0.56 / Foot 
(WC500CT)

Spray-on fire retardant should not affect the life or usability of any cotton rope. Measure the floor block, live end blocks, and dead end block; and use whatever diameter they want. Should only need about 65' of operating line. Wire-core cotton rope should be long lasting, and will not stretch over time.


----------

